# feed ?



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

What type of feed, besides Purina Goat chow , is good to feed a pregnant goat ?
My store don't carry that brand :roll: . Is it any type of goat chow or is there something else I need to ask for ?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What feeds do they carry? Most goat specific feed would be ok, some better than others. Goat chow is a decent textured feed fine for pregnant and lactating moms.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

You can also feed her 16% mare and foal feed.  Add some black oil sunflower seeds to it and it compares just as well as brand name goat feed.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

They only carry Somo Goat chow 18 % protein. That's what I'm getting.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

If you have a local Co-Op you can feed the goat feed that is carried their. They normally have at least two different ones you can choose from one for sheep and goat that is medicated and one that is strictly for goats and its a sweet grain.
They make there feed from local ingredients and minerals that is why I LOVE it!! My girls are doing great off it and I mix it with some BOSS and there coats stay really shiny and soft. 

Each state is different in what it lacks in minerals in the ground, that is what they go by when they mix up the grains. 

I know someone mentioned to give them horse grain. I wouldnt do that just from my experience. My mother in law had 5 female boar goats and all of them but two died from eatting horse grain. So just for saftey reasons I would just stick with grain that is made for Goats only.

Hope this helps you out!!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you, the store said they had medicated goat chow and Non-medicated Im getting the none medicated ( The brand is Somo Goat chow )


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

I have the same question only I am offered three types of feed at the feed store. 

1. Sweet Feed - $8.00 per Bag
2. Motivator - $10.00 per Bag or 
3. Nutrina - $12.00 per bag

I am looking for something that will give them the vitamins and minerals that they need now and during the winter. Out of the three, which would be the most nutricious (probably mispelled that :scratch: ) ?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Simplynewt...I personally would look at the nutrition fact labels on those 3....my bet would be that the Motivator and Nutrena are a more complete goat feed.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

When I replied before about the Goat Chow I was specifically referring to the Purina Goat Chow that was mentioned in the question. 

I agree with Liz check the labels and see the makeup of the feed. If other places make something called Goat Chow that may not compare to Purina or it may be better. 

Every feed varies and a multianimal sweet wouldn't have the nutrition needed by a goat unless mixed with other feeds.


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks liz and freedom


----------

